#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Macro: Open location Error - The Remote Server Machine Does Not Exist or Is Unavailable

## schwimms

Hi All,

I am getting the following error: "Run Time Error 462: The Remote Server Machine Does Not Exist or Is Unavailable" during a macro that is run when new emails are received. The macro will go through the email and save a document to a location and then reopen the document and reformat it. During reopening of the document the error occurs here:

Workbooks.Open "\\Ilnohhh\mwdata\Data\CSMI\CSMIDaily-" & m & d & y & ".xls", , , , , ""

 This will usually work but I get this error sometimes, and cannot explain it. 

Can someone help me avoid or fix this problem?

----------

